# paleolithic diet or keto



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wanting to loose body fat and gain lean mass if possible any ideas which will be best


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Sufficient protein intake, adequate essential fats intake and overall calorie control are the determining factors.

Well, calorie balance is THE determining factor but for keeping muscle while cutting fat the protein and EFA plays a large role.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

In a choice between those two diets, I'd massively endorse a Paleo diet over a Ketogenic diet... healthier long term, and in my experience more effective at keeping lean and maintaining higher level of athletic performance.

More food choices too.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dtlv74 do you know where I can find an example of a paleolithic diet for bb's or if you have done one could show me your diet plan as a guide


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

There is an problem with counting cals : not every kcal on the label of the food we eat will be absimilated. That's where those claiming cals counting have their slice of truth.

I explain: High fats diet rely on the incapacity of the bile to produce enough salts to dicest those fats. Insulin stay low too, because of no carbs.

A high proteins diet will get similar results: even if the cals are virtually higher than maintenance, the termogenic effect of high cals, the management of the insulin, perhaps the inability to digest too many proteins at one time, all this details may work on a way that goes behiond cals counting.

The same , cals counting but few meals with high carbs and fats produce fat deposits. This effects are more marked as one age.

I agree that cals/macro counting is the first step, but there is more than that


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I know I have up my cals to gain weight but I was wondering which diet was best out of the two


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'd personally advocate the Paleolithic diet. More enjoyable diet too with greater health beneifts IMO.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

both diets will work great buddy its all about getting your macros correct if you do the results follow IMO...


----------



## Blitzkraig (Sep 14, 2011)

Keto will work best. Do it til you're low body fat then just count cals.


----------

